# How do you track a Mefferts order?



## IamWEB (May 14, 2009)

^^^As the title explains.

If you read this Hardware forum often, you probably saw the 4x4x4 thread I made. It soon lead to me ordering a black Mefferts 4x4x4 from there (and an Eastsheen 2x2x2) Sunday night.
I filled out all of the information, entered the credit card payment and everything, and went to a confirmation page with my order information.

It warned the refreshing or bookmarking the page would double the order, so I can no longer access that page. But was there something I missed that told me how to track my order (if I can)?

If I can't, no real problem, but I would like to be able to.


----------



## ConnorCuber (May 14, 2009)

You can't .


----------



## IamWEB (May 14, 2009)

ConnorCuber said:


> You can't .



/end thread purpose.

I'm expecting a 2-3 week shipping time (I'm in Texas), how long have you waited for a order?

Off-Topic (more-so): Why are the several spaces between your last word and the period in your post? :confused:


----------



## Vulosity (May 14, 2009)

You can track it if you chose registered shipping, which is $2 more.

I've recieved all my Mefferts orders in less than 1.5 weeks.


----------



## ConnorCuber (May 14, 2009)

IamWEB said:


> ConnorCuber said:
> 
> 
> > You can't .
> ...



Nevermind that, it's a habit from another forum.



And I live in central canada, and my last order took about 2 weeks, another order took a long time, because i made a mistake in my shipping information.


----------



## IamWEB (May 14, 2009)

I wouldn't have minded 2 more dollars, but I pretty much immediately went for the cheapest thing when it came to choosing, which was free.
Vulosity, where do you live?

ConnorCube: I assumed that 'Room Number' was a for a college thing only, or possibly apartments on the information slip, so I left it blank.
I'm 100% sure all of my info was written fine, though , but I guess I'm just making sure?


----------



## ConnorCuber (May 14, 2009)

IamWEB said:


> I wouldn't have minded 2 more dollars, but I pretty much immediately went for the cheapest thing when it came to choosing, which was free.
> Vulosity, where do you live?
> 
> ConnorCube: I assumed that 'Room Number' was a for a college thing only, or possibly apartments on the information slip, so I left it blank.
> I'm 100% sure all of my info was written fine, though , but I guess I'm just making sure?



Yeah, that's what room number means. I just mis-typed my postal code.


----------



## Vulosity (May 14, 2009)

I live in Florida.

Mefferts does ship using Hong Kong Mail, so I can also share the times of my DX orders (who also uses Hong Kong Mail). 
3 out of 4 of my DX orders came in 12 days. 1 came in 8 days.


----------



## IamWEB (May 14, 2009)

That increases my hopes a lot. =)

17 days from now at the most before I actually 'worry.'


----------



## IamWEB (May 22, 2009)

But what's this? Only 8 days from the previous post, not 17!

My order arrived today! 
I ordered last Sunday, but it was late, so I won't count that as a day... That's 10 total days that it took to get here from Hong Kong 

As Erik said in his own review, they are pretty crappy at first, you break them in and lube them to make them great. He then did a good average with one at home, and later... it's the WR cube. I'm going to video it first as it is upon arrival, and then the breaking in and lubing occurs.


----------



## veazer (Jun 5, 2009)

Just wondering, but do you leave the first line blank for address if you have no room #?

bump...?


----------



## dogginboggin09 (Jul 27, 2009)

I recently bought a pyraminx from mefferts.com, and I did get the $2 registered shipping. How do I track the order?


----------



## Kubinator97 (Sep 18, 2009)

i ordered a megamin, with 2 dollar shipping, how do I track it?


----------



## blah (Oct 2, 2009)

Is 24 days normal? I placed an order on September 8. I have the invoice and that's what it says.

My megaminx is not here yet. There's no tracking number. Any suggestions? What are you guys' experience in emailing them?


----------



## Konsta (Oct 2, 2009)

blah said:


> Is 24 days normal? I placed an order on September 8. I have the invoice and that's what it says.
> 
> My megaminx is not here yet. There's no tracking number. Any suggestions? What are you guys' experience in emailing them?



I placed my order 10th day (0.06 local time ) and I haven't got it yet.
I don't remember exactly, but I think my previous Meffert's order took a loooong time. I think I've got all my other orders from China that I made the same time.
Even my Cubesmith order came already 
I'm starting to fear that Gigaminx (and Toadette action figure) will be here before Meffert's Megaminx :/


----------



## 04mucklowd (Oct 17, 2009)

Bump

Does anyone know how long the shiping takes.
I got the cappy free one.
On cubeforyou it shows the time period for it to come

I ordered the meffert's megaminx on the 2nd of October and its not here...


----------



## z666zz666z (Mar 8, 2011)

*More than a month and still waiting... for a Gigaminx*

One frind order at mefferts.com on 2th of February of 2011 this product:
http://sites.webec.com.hk/meffert2/index.cfm?fuseaction=detail&product=504

And is still waiting it... today my friend told me that recieve on an eMail a tracking number, but do not know where can see the tracking status...

My frind has not recieve yet the Gigaminx... and it is more than a month now... my friend is still waiting for it...

Any help! What can do my friend?

Thanks!


----------



## Hawkz (Nov 6, 2012)

i ordered a mefferts 4x4x4 and its been 3 days and no shipping conformation. What should i do?????? please help


----------



## PatrickJameson (Nov 6, 2012)

Hawkz said:


> i ordered a mefferts 4x4x4 and its been 3 days and no shipping conformation. What should i do?????? please help



Wait a while longer and then contact them directly if you don't get any confirmation. Meffert's isn't known for fast shipping.


----------

